# Offset Driver help



## Scouser (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok so not long ago I purchased a new offset driver before I decided to go for lessons!!! (I know bad idea) 

so my question is....do I need to grip it differently to a normal club 

And yes before it gets asked i thought I could "buy" a straighter ball flight


----------



## BogeyHole (Jun 16, 2011)

No



See how helpful I can be on a good day.



The way I understand it is that the offset gives you an extra fraction of a second to square up the clubface at impact.

So you set it up square, and take your normal swing at it.  An out to in swing is still going to slice, offset or not.







I think.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats what i thought....but a found a video on the net that said turn your hands round more.....that sounds wrong to me though     

and errrr nice profile pic NOT!


----------



## RGDave (Jun 16, 2011)

No panic. A lot of half-decent players struggle with the big stick. Play with it, see what comes. Offset, closed face, draw bias; there's loads of driver out there that might help get the face square, it might work. If not, and you start pull-hooking everything, tweak around it.


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats what i thought....but a found a video on the net that said turn your hands round more.....that sounds wrong to me though     

and errrr nice profile pic NOT! 

Click to expand...

maybe not. can never remember which way does what but too weak/strong a grip and strangling the handle might be a part of the problem. 
try out all the combinations next time you're on the range, but grip it like Ernie - soft


----------



## Scouser (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats what i thought....but a found a video on the net that said turn your hands round more.....that sounds wrong to me though     

and errrr nice profile pic NOT! 

Click to expand...

maybe not. can never remember which way does what but too weak/strong a grip and strangling the handle might be a part of the problem. 
try out all the combinations next time you're on the range, but grip it like Ernie - soft
		
Click to expand...

I can show any one the correct technique for a slice


----------



## bobmac (Jun 17, 2011)

I can show any one the correct technique for a slice  

Click to expand...

Here is the reason for the bad slice. The swing path is out to in and the clubface is wide open. If you square up the clubface at impact so it points the same direction as the red line, it will reduce the slice.
If you square up the clubface so it points the same way as the blue line, you will hit a straight pull.








To cure a slice and hit it straight, you must swing straight and the clubface must be also straight.


----------



## Basher (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice graphics Bob.

Simple and easy to follow.

Initially I thought it was a warning about being struck by lightning on the golf course!!!


----------



## Scouser (Jun 17, 2011)

Cheers Bob 

I have seen that pic before from you.

I think you should have your own forum


----------



## bobmac (Jun 17, 2011)

Cheers Bob 

I have seen that pic before from you.

I think you should have your own forum 

Click to expand...

Are you trying to get rid of me?


----------

